

Hackers break into Sega password database - whenimgone
http://www.gmanews.tv/story/223841/technology/hackers-break-into-sega-password-database

======
sixtofour
Notwithstanding that this information was reachable via a publicly breakable
system, Sega appears to have done some right things, especially encrypting
passwords and not storing payment information.

However, that doesn't mean users are off the hook. Having any personal data
gives the criminals more scope for data mining, especially if combined with
other broken data sources. And the password files are now subject to leisurely
cracking in the comfort of the criminals' lairs.

